

Americans Think Cloud Computing Is Disrupted By Bad Weather - a5seo
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2012/08/30/cloud_computing_a_survey_says_most_americans_think_it_has_to_do_with_literal_clouds.html

======
jeremyjh
Well to be fair, the most recent major EC2 outage WAS caused by stormy weather
- a lightning strike that took out several generators which did not properly
fail-over leading to the typical EBS failure cascade.

